# Anouncment To Turbo Ga's



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

I just want to thank you all for being here for me.. like. 24/7.. literally.. anytime of the day, everyone has an opinion or 2.. You dont know how much it means to me to find out how to clock a turbo, at 12:30 in the morning.. from 2 different people.. 

Yal are like a bunch of brothers.. Wes, Javiar, mike, Notanotherhonda(never cought your name.. tommy?) and even mike young too..


yal are my turbo bro's..

thanks for being there yal..


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Chuck said:


> I just want to thank you all for being here for me.. like. 24/7.. literally.. anytime of the day, everyone has an opinion or 2.. You dont know how much it means to me to find out how to clock a turbo, at 12:30 in the morning.. from 2 different people..
> 
> Yal are like a bunch of brothers.. Wes, Javiar, mike, Notanotherhonda(never cought your name.. tommy?) and even mike young too..
> 
> ...


Anytime bro.

Mike


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea, my names tommy....

yea man...good luck with your shit...i cant wait to see it


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I hop eit works out for you. All I can say is take your time and do it right the first time. Don;t be afraid to spend some change on the proper fittings and whatnot. They can make all the difference. After all, it's only as good as it's weakest link.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

What are you guys doing up at 1230???


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

James said:


> What are you guys doing up at 1230???


working.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

looking up porn


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

all very honest answers.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

lol.. at 12:30, im watching movies on the comp.. or looking at car stuff..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Chuck said:


> lol.. at 12:30, im watching movies on the comp.. or looking at car stuff..



suuuuuuure


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Your right.. im watching fast and the furious!!!


----------

